# How long do your tyres last?



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi I just wondered what sort of mileage people are getting from their tyres?


----------



## Iddy911 (Jun 7, 2015)

It depends on your driving style. Bridgestone run flats 7-9 k miles. Mpss 13-17k miles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been through Nissan Dunlops, Pirelli P-Zero and Michelin Super Sports, don't give them a hard life at all, just the occasional weekend blast and one Catd training day.

Dunlop: 12,000 miles - absolutely spent
P-Zero: 10,000 miles - good tread left in them (perhaps 3-4mm) but poor grip in hindsight, they were OK in the wet though relative to dunlops
Michelin SS: currently on 9000 miles, at least 4mm remaining.


In terms of wear the Michelin's have been the best for me, and also the best all round tyre for grip that I've tried.

Want to try the Michelin Cup's next.


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Im on MPSS 14K miles on them and still ok tread, thought that was good,
But I dont really give the car a hard time or track it,


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

OEM 2010 Dunlop's 7k
Bridgestone runflats 9k
MPSS 16K - including 2 track days

Otherwise all fast road use


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I desimated some Vredestein Ultrac Vorti Rs in 6000 miles. 

They were great, most of my mileage on the road although maybe 2 or 3 runway days, 3 sprint sessions (on a very small sprint track) and then finished them off at Silverstone, leaving 1mm left on the rears (even wear) and the fronts were delaminating on the outer edge.


Bridgestone runflats I got through in 7-8k miles, including 1 Vmax session. No track work

Currently running the CUP2s andhoping for better longevity.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm at 21k miles on MPSS. No track days and still lots of meat on them:chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I'm about 19k miles on a set of mpss, inner edge is about done on the fronts now and will need changing soon. Road use only don't really give it a hard time and there is plenty of motorway miles in there...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Would be interested to here how the Toyos R888 compare


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I did a set of P Zero in about 8000 miles, fast road only! Wasn't over keen on them.

Now on MPSS, 275/305 & done 1 airfield day with small gymkhana, 2 track days, with plenty fast road use, including a full day at Millbrook wit CAT. Done 7000 miles on them & they still look new!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

My rear Bridgestones lasted over 20k but the fronts are gone on the inner edges within about 10k. It's a shame as there is loads of tread left across the width of the tyre.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

R888 dont compare if you are using them properly


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

How long is a piecepiece of string... Depends on what type of driving /usage and brand of tyres


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Takamo said:


> How long is a piecepiece of string... Depends on what type of driving /usage and brand of tyres


True but you can certainly get a feel for how a particular type of tyre will last.

For example, with the same driver I know an MPSS will last much longer than a Bridgestone run flat and that the Bridgestone will last a little longer than the Dunlops. 

So it's a valid question.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

GlastoVeteran said:


> My rear Bridgestones lasted over 20k but the fronts are gone on the inner edges within about 10k. It's a shame as there is loads of tread left across the width of the tyre.


My god, have your turbos ever been on boost? You should get MPSS they would out last the car at that rate..


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> My god, have your turbos ever been on boost? You should get MPSS they would out last the car at that rate..


My car's got turbos?!!



I thought I'd be opening myself up for some questioning with that. I genuinely have no idea how they lasted that long, apart form a fair few motorway miles. The cords were showing on the inner edges when they were changed last week but the tread was still slightly above the wear indicators.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine are still on the tyres they came with out of the factory, car currently sitting at 11k miles, still plenty of tread in the tyres.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Would be interested to here how the Toyos R888 compare


R888 just put a set on mine last week, 285/315 done 500 miles road and a track day rears still on 5mm and front just under 5mm (they only come with 5mm NEW front and back) , working great so far real sticky on road and track! Good in the wet as well so far, you do get the wheel bearing/tread sound from them, but am kinda getting used to it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> TREG said:
> 
> 
> > Would be interested to here how the Toyos R888 compare
> ...



Cheers mate that's good to hear as I think I'm going with those for my next set. Wasn't sure what they were like in the wet as I have heard mixed comments on them.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Cheers mate that's good to hear as I think I'm going with those for my next set. Wasn't sure what they were like in the wet as I have heard mixed comments on them.


I was told and have read, when they get under 3mm tread they can be a handful in the wet with standing water....


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TREG said:


> Cheers mate that's good to hear as I think I'm going with those for my next set. Wasn't sure what they were like in the wet as I have heard mixed comments on them.


I was told and have read, when they get under 3mm tread they can be a handful in the wet with standing water....

Oh BTW R888R are now available, well the front's are and rears soon, Nurburgring/Papa smurf is going to be testing them soon. Might be worth waiting to see how they are as well!

Check them -
1 x 285/35/20 100Y Toyo R888R Trackday/Race E Marked Tyre - 2853520 | eBay

£390 EACh wowsers!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Chronos said:


> TREG said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers mate that's good to hear as I think I'm going with those for my next set. Wasn't sure what they were like in the wet as I have heard mixed comments on them.
> ...



How much!!

Wonder how they compare?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Their expensive. They have to be good :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Their expensive. They have to be good :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


what, like bridgestone's? :chuckle::chuckle:

I had bridgestones on my R35 when I bought it, great in the dry but the car was slipping all over the place when wet, and sliding round roundabouts, I thought there was a fault with the car!! Seriously. Til I checked the forums.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

My car was on 18k miles when I replaced its first set of dunlops. I bought the car with 12k on the clock and I'm suspecting the first owner was pretty gentle with it! The rears were absolutely shot to pieces but the fronts were still fine. I would've replaced them sooner but at the time,the mpss in the sizes I wanted to replace them with were harder to find than rocking horse poo!


----------

